
Show HN: Product Manager Interview Question - espetey
https://pminterviewquestion.com
======
espetey
I would love to be a product manager at a great technology company so I built
a quick app to help me step through various recommended interview questions in
a way that mimics a real interview. It is also a good script for the friends I
convince to give me a mock interview. I hope it will be useful for anyone else
who is going through the same process.

I'd be happy to hear what you think of it.

